# New 135 gallon tank



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

well im getting a new 135 next weekend need some sujestions on different tankmates for life i mean life no upgrading later. i have a 11 inch oscar, 1 green sunny, 2 hyrbid bluegills, one giant albino african claw frog, and one stone cat, sujest some tank mates please dont have to be cichlids could be anything for life


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sounds like its pretty much filled up as it is. you might wanna add some more cats though


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

get some pics up if you can


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

will do


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sounds pretty good, sofar so good.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

add another oscar? if u want, hmm, yeah, besides that i say your full up, wut with the sun fish and blue gill


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

id like a viel tailed oscar but anybody know where to get one?


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

adding another oscar would probably be your best bet, but if you want to experiment, convicts are pretty nice fish once they get to full size. just my two cents.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dont add onother oscar unless you plan on getting rid of some of the bluegills or sunfish. that tank would be way to packed


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

was thinking about getting rid of the hybrids and keepign the sunny, the tank is up and running but it has a established i dont know what filter it is but it runs out 200 gph and a penguin 330 on it established that was used on a tank with 6 koi ranging in size from 6 inches to 10 inches and i got used gravel in a sac in the lava rocks of the sumpgoign to help it. so far so good. and any more things you think would be prett good tank mates, i was thinking about two female cons as i dont want to have any cons bully the other fish at spawning time.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

so are you saying that all you have for filteration on it is something that pushes out 200gph and a penguin 330? you will need twice as much filteration on that tank


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

"i got used gravel in a sac in the lava rocks of the sumpgoign to help it" the pump on the sump is rated for 750gph


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

oops... sorry bout that then


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

double post look down below


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

its ok we all make mistakes


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

11 inch oscar....my friend had one of those...pretty good lookin fish


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

yep and i may be picking up a 13-14 inch oscar here within the next week


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> yep and i may be picking up a 13-14 inch oscar here within the next week


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

any more sujestions?


----------

